# To UK via Europe



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi all

I’m a British citizen and Portuguese passport and ID card holder due to my father being Portuguese.

I’m getting married next year to my partner who is working in Hong Kong and holds Filipino passport.

After I get married I want to bring my wife to UK but the spouse visa process is very complicated, is there any other way I take my wife to UK via Europe?

Thank you


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

You could get your wife residence here in Portugal then she could travel and settle anywhere in Europe.

You need an address here and there is lots of paperwork, including bank account statements, tax number, health insurance, attested marriage certs and on and on.

Not so different from the UK except there is no test of Britishness.


----------

